# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  5 địa điểm du lịch trăng mật lý tưởng ở nước ngoài

## hangnt

_Có 5 địa điểm trên thế giới được xem là lý tưởng để thưởng thức tuần trăng mật. Nhân dịp mùa cưới đang về, bạn hãy thử tham khảo các điểm đến du lịch trăng mật này xem sao..._

*1. Hy Lạp*
Hy Lạp dường như có đủ mọi thứ liên quan đến tình yêu. Tương truyền rằng biển Aegean sẽ ghi nhận lại lời thề non hẹn biển của những đôi lứa yêu nhau. Những câu chuyện thần thoại về tình yêu thời cổ đại khiến độc giả khắp nơi trên thế giới mê mẩn. Bạn cũng đừng quên Hy Lạp chính là quê hương của thần tình yêu Cupid…

Tuần trăng mật đến Hy Lạp, bạn có thể tham quan tại thủ đô Athens. Ngạn ngữ phương Tây có câu: “Nếu chưa đến Athens, bạn là kẻ ngốc; nếu đến Athens mà không vui chơi, bạn là con lừa; nếu rời khỏi Athens trong sự khổ sở, bạn là lạc đà”. Rời khỏi truyền thuyết về Athens, bạn và vợ (hoặc chồng) có thể tìm đến một hòn đảo nhỏ yêu thích hay ở tại bãi biển Aegean lãng mạn hưởng thụ những thời khắc tự do tự tại. Biển Aegean trong suốt, tuyệt đẹp sẽ mang lại sự thích thú cho bạn.


Ba báu vật Hy Lạp là mặt trời, nước biển và đá cẩm thạch. Bốn mùa ở đây đều có mặt trời chiếu sáng. Vì vậy, Hy Lạp còn được gọi là sân thượng của châu Âu. Hy Lạp có phong cảnh lãng mạn làm say đắm lòng người, ngàn năm mây trắng biển xanh. Mùa thu Địa Trung Hải ấm áp hơn hẳn nơi khác. Những ngôi nhà trắng đứng yên trên đồi, soi bóng xuống biển xanh tĩnh lặng. Những mỏm đá hoang sơ và vịnh nhỏ hẻo lánh vắng người tạo nên nét nguyên sơ. Tại Hy Lạp, gần như nơi nào cũng có các di chỉ văn hoá. Những tượng đá, thành quách, đền đài, dinh thự, vật dụng... xa xưa còn lưu dấu tích nơi này. Du lịch tuần trăng mật tại Hy Lạp, tình yêu của bạn sẽ như đi xuyên qua văn hoá lịch sử của châu Âu.

Lưu ý: Bạn đừng quên mang theo truyện thần thoại Hy Lạp để tận hưởng thần thoại tình yêu cổ đại cùng người bạn đời.

*2. Thụy Sĩ*
Không nghi ngờ gì khi cho rằng Thụy Sĩ là nơi tốt nhất để trải qua những thời khắc khó quên trong đời người. Dù là thành thị, nông thôn hay vùng núi, các nơi tại Thụy Sĩ đều rất đặc sắc.

Đến Thụy Sĩ, bạn có thể tham quan Interlaken nổi tiếng với phong cảnh đẹp và nhiều bờ hồ. Tại đây, khí hậu ôn hòa quanh năm, hồ đẹp lộng lẫy, là nơi lý tưởng để nói lời tình yêu ngọt ngào. Tại núi Alpen, nơi sơn thuỷ giao nhau, mây núi sẽ làm chứng cho tình yêu biển cạn đá mòn, thiên trường địa cửu của bạn.


Tại Jungfraujoch, bạn có thể tận hưởng sự lạ lùng khi thấy xe lửa đi qua núi tuyết. Sau khi trượt tuyết, cô dâu chú rể có thể tiếp tục ngồi xe lên nóc nhà châu Âu. Ở nơi cách mặt nước biển 3.800 mét, ngắm cung điện băng bị tuyết che phủ hàng chục ngàn năm, tình yêu của bạn sẽ thuần khiết như băng tuyết. Bạn có thể tham quan giáo đường được xây dựng từ thế kỷ 13, thần thánh sẽ chứng kiến tình yêu của bạn.
*
3. Hawaii*
Nhắc đến Hawaii, nhiều người thường có cảm giác mê mẩn. Đôi lứa mới cưới có thể đi dạo trên bãi cát trắng phát sáng dưới ánh trăng, dưới những hàng cây rủ bóng dịu dàng; hoặc cưỡi ngựa trắng trên bờ biển dưới ánh sáng đèn thần bí. Cô dâu chú rể sẽ có những nụ hôn mê đắm, khó quên trong cuộc đời, hòa quyện trong mùi hương hoa thơm nức.

Hawaii được nhà văn Mark Twain xem là nơi đẹp nhất. Jack London đã viết cả cuốn sách về cảnh đẹp nơi này.

Tại Hawaii, không khí ẩm nhưng sạch sẽ. Hiện nay, Hawaii đã trở thành đảo chuyên phục vụ du lịch trăng mật. Tất cả mọi thứ đáp ứng hoạt động trăng mật đều có đủ như bữa ăn tối lãng mạn trên du thuyền. Cô dâu chú rể có thể vừa ngắm cảnh hoàng hôn, vừa ăn tối, vừa xem biểu diễn. Tại công viên hải dương, bạn có thể tiếp xúc với sinh vật biển, thám hiểm san hô tự nhiên và phong cảnh dưới đáy biển.

*4. Úc*
Phong cảnh tự nhiên và bãi biển tại Úc dịu dàng, nên thơ, rất thích hợp cho du lịch trăng mật. Tại Sydney, gió biển và phong cảnh như thơ như họa, đẹp đến mê người. Những cánh buồm trắng điểm xuyết trên nền trời, biển bao la. Ngồi với người yêu trên du thuyền, ngắm nhà hát Sydney, nghe gió biển thổi, bạn sẽ cảm giác một ngày trôi qua thật êm ái. Thành phố với núi rừng xanh biếc, hai bên là những toà nhà chọc trời. Cuộc sống tốt đẹp chỉ vừa mới bắt đầu! Sydney còn là nơi rất tốt để mua sắm.


Nếu có thể để tình yêu trở nên giàu có hơn, bạn không thể bỏ qua Great Barrier Reef và biển Gold. Đây được xem là “vương quốc hoang dã” dưới biển, nơi thu hút nhiều người đến tham quan. Hãy tưởng tượng bạn và người bạn đời sẽ mê đắm như thế nào khi cùng nhau ngắm san hô dưới biển.

Lưu ý: Ngoài nước biển, Úc còn giàu có về ánh nắng mặt trời. Vì vậy, bạn đừng quên mang theo kem chống nắng.

*5. Maldives*
Có một nhà thơ mô tả Maldives như thiên đường của tình yêu. Maldives có nhiều hoạt động phong phú, đặc sắc và dịch vụ nhân tính hóa. Tại các thôn làng, bạn có thể chiêm ngưỡng những cánh buồm gió, thuyền độc mộc, tham gia hoạt động thể thao dưới nước, lặn, vận động thân thể, mua sắm sản phẩm thủ công mỹ nghệ. Từ 7g30, ăn sáng xong, bạn có thể tham gia các hoạt động cho đến giờ cơm tối. Sau khi ăn tối, cô dâu chú rể có thể thưởng thức các tiết mục văn nghệ. Chỉ cần ở trên đảo vài ngày nhìn mặt trời mọc, mặt trời lặn, ngắm triều lên, triều xuống, chồng (hoặc vợ) bạn sẽ bảo có bạn bên cạnh thật tốt biết bao!


Quần đảo Maldives có hơn 1.000 đảo nhỏ, do núi lửa từ thời cổ đại hình thành. Sự ấm áp của ánh sáng mặt trời, xanh biếc của biển, cát trắng biến Maldives thành một nơi đầy sức hút.

Lưu ý: Đặc sắc của Maldives chính là nhà hàng. Tuần trăng mật đến Maldives, bạn đừng quên chọn một nhà hàng để ăn tối. Sự phục vụ của nhà hàng sẽ cho bạn cảm giác không nơi nào có được.


_
Nguồn:  Sài Gòn Tiếp Thị_
_Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch trăng mật click vào du lịch trăng mật_

----------

